# D-Link DSL-G604T ADSL router cannot connect to Internet!



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

I installed my new D-Link DSL-G604T ADSL router according to the instructions in the manual. My PC is connected to the router using an Ethernet cable (RJ45). I'm using PPPoE. I've entered in my correct username and password, and restarted the router after completing the setup. However I can't connect to the internet -- I can't ping websites or access my email.

I was able to access the Internet earlier and was even able to get my wireless connection on my laptop working, but after I entered a MAC address in the router configuration, the Internet connection went down and I can't get it connected again no matter what I try (I've been trying for the last 6 hours!).

I have no problems logging in and accessing the router configuration page through my browser. But when I try to access websites on my browser, it just cannot connect (basically there is no internet connection, as I can't even PING).

My PC is using Windows 2000 Pro. My laptop is using Win XP Pro.

Please, can someone help me? Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if this will help, but my ipconfig/all is as follows:

Windows 2000 IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : multiplex
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-76-99-85-DF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . :

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That helps a lot, and it also points to the problem. You have manually assigned the IP address, but you didn't specify any gateway or DNS addresses. Either turn DHCP back on, or specify the gateway and DNS addresses at 192.168.1.1, and it'll start working again.


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks johnwill for your reply. I did what you advised (with a little help from D-Link customer service) and it works now. For the benefit of others encountering the same problem, this is what I did:

Reset the router back to factory default settings (on hindsight this was probably not necessary):

1. Power On the router.
2. To reset the router, use a pin/paperclip, press and hold the reset pinhole at the back of the router for 10 seconds.
3. Release the pin and wait for around 30 seconds.
4. You can now login to the router's configuration page (192.168.1.1).
5. Default username & password are both admin.

Reconfigure the router again.

Configure the computer to obtain an ip address automatically, not in the router.

Step 1 Click on the Start button, click Settings then Control Panel.
Step 2 Double-click the Network and Dial-Up Connections icon.
Step 3 Right-click the Local Area Connection icon then select Properties. 
Step 4 Double-click Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Step 5 Select "Obtain an ip address automatically".
Step 6 Under "Use the following DNS Server Addresses" input the following information: 
Preferred DNS=165.XX.XX.XX
Alternate DNS=165.XX.XXX.XX
Step 7 Click OK. On the previous page, click OK.

Restart the router (WAN -> Reboot)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

